# Quick NIR Trip 12/4/03



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tell me if you off saterday, we could do some fishing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

That's a quickie fishing!

Nice gator feeeeessh!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice Trout Clark!!! Dave


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job! Sorry again about the misconnect.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Fat trout----and the fish is cute too ;D ;D

Joe


----------

